# Mots-pièges



## anna.naples

Ciao a tutti 

in un testo di linguistica dove si parla di "falsi amici" non riesco a tradurre il termine francese "*mots-pièges*" in italiano.Ho cercato in tutti i dizionari ma non ho potuto trovare niente.

Testo in francese:

"Lors d'une expérience avec cent étudiants universitaires de première  année non locuteurs natifs de l'anglais, L. a trouvé que les mots FT  entraînent,de façon significative,plus d'erreurs d'interprétation que  les autres et que les apprenants n'étaient pas conscients de leur  ignorance de ces mots-pièges".

(FT= faussement transparent)

Il mio tentativo:

"Durante un esperimento con cento studenti universitari di primo anno,  parlanti non nativi dell'inglese, L. ha scoperto che le parole FT  comportano ,in maniera significativa,più errori d'interpretazione  rispetto ad altre e che gli apprendenti non erano coscienti della loro  ignoranza di queste  parole a trabocchetto (?) / parole-tranello (?).

Voi come tradurreste?

Anna.


----------



## Cleo07

Forse potresti evitare di tradurre la parola con un:

.... e che i principianti ignoravano la loro inesperienza a riguardo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna.naples,

Nell'introduzione del suo "Les faux amis aux aguets" (Zanichelli 1988), Raoul Boch parla di "falsi amici" e usa la parola "tranello" da sola e un'unica volta . Mi sembra che potresti fare in modo identico: "...non erano coscienti della loro ignoranza di questi tranelli". Tuttavia, anche "parole-tranello" mi pare più che accettabile, no?


----------



## anna.naples

Ciao

"parole-tranello" non mi convince molto,ma credo che tradurrò semplicemente con "tranello". Grazie ad entrambi


----------



## Nunou

Parole trabocchetto non mi suona male, mi pare di averlo già sentito dire.
Ciao.


----------

